# Circuito de 4 bits aleatorio flip/flops



## hal0 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hola a todos, tengo un problema a la hora de simular un circuito con FLIP/FLOPS. Tengo que mostrar en un display los numeros en este orden 

0,2,1,7,5,11,12,8,6,13,15,0

Ya hice mis mapas de k y segun las ecuaciones resultantes son las siguientes:
El "-" es "negada"
JA = (-A)*B*(-D)
KA = ABD
JB = (-B)(-C)((-A)+(-D)) + AC
KB = (-A)(-C)(-D) + BD(A+C)
JC = (-A)(-B)(D)+A(C+BD)
KC = (-B)*((A*(-D))+(-A*D))+ABD
JD = C((A*-B)+(-A*B*-D))
KD = (-A*-B*-C) + (A*B*C)

hice mi circuito ya con las combinaciones logicas pero no muestra el resultado esperado, adjunto el archivo de multisim con el diseño.....espero alguien me pueda hechar una ayuda, lo hago primero en Multisim para saber cuantas compuertas voy a necesitar y no gastar dinero de mas 

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 27, 2012)

Hola hal0

Pues quiero ayudarte pero parece que hiciste el diseño lo más enredoso posible para que nadie lo entendiera.
No se trata de que se vea bonito sino de que sea entendible casi casi a primera vista.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## andbrs (Nov 20, 2012)

hola que tal
hoy vengo solicitando su ayuda me colocaron en la universidad hacer un circuito con flip flop
de una secuencia (6,12,7,14,1,0,9 y luego vuelva a 6) yo ya he desarrollado la logica es decir encontrar las entradas
j0=q1*q3+/q2
k0=1
j1=q3
k1=/qo
j2=q3
k2=q1*q3
j3=/q0+q2
k3=1
incluso arme el circuito en proteus (alli lo adjunto)
no busco que lo hagan de nuevo si no es que la verdad no encuentro la forma de arreglarlo si lo observan hace un poco de la secuencia y luego se queda pegado en dos números
les agradecería infinitamente consejos o que puedo hacer (por si acaso las divisiones sobre las expresiones significan que van negadas) ademas si me puden colaborar con la disposicion del display 
tambien adjunto el trabajo de la logica
gracias de antemano
por si acaso incumplo una regla hacerlo saber para cambiarlo


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 20, 2012)

Hola andres1594

Creo que te falta un Flip-Flip. Agregándolo ya no tendrías problemas para conectar el Display de las decenas.
06, 12, 07, 14, 01, 00, 09.
La secuencia de las unidades es:--- 6, 2, 7, 4, 1, 0, 9.
Luego el de las decenas sería:-------0, 1, 0, 1, 0, 0, 0.
Primero haz el contador de las unidades y luego el de las decenas será más fácil.

Lo puedes desarrollar utilizando el SoftWare llamado Boole-Deusto que puedes encontrar y bajar de Google.com.
Hay que meterle 5 variables de entrada y 5 de salida.
4 de ellas serán para el contador de unidades 1 para las decenas.
Con ese SoftWare puedes desarrollar la circuiteria para generar esa secuencia y los mapas de KARNAUGH.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## andbrs (Nov 23, 2012)

les agradezco a las personas que respondieron...
GRACIAS


----------



## MrCarlos (Nov 24, 2012)

Hola andres1594

Pero. . . . . Funcionó tu circuito como lo esperabas ??
Adjuntalo aquí para que les sirva a otros.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## andbrs (Nov 24, 2012)

pues la verdad no funcionaba muy bien en la parte de sacar el numero en lo displays no daban los numeros correctos


----------

